# How To Fish With Shrimp So It Won't Fly Off The Hook!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

How To Fish With Shrimp So It Won't Fly Off The Hook!

Last week a young boy recognized me while i was fishing and asked me how to hook shrimp on to my hook so it won't fly off when casted. So this is for you my new friend Kyle

After i buy shrimp i bag & salt them in dated freezer ziplocks. Salting using rock salt will toughen the shrimp and will help keep the shrimp longer. Use rock salt, not table salt as that salt will melt. I also date the bags so i know how long it's been frozen. I take 1 bag with me to fishing on each trip, 2 if i go with a friend.

Shrimp is soft. But after salting it's firmer. Also if you cast shrimp violently it'll rip off. But if you tie it in using dental floss or Miracle Thread it won't.

The fish caught is a young Blue Spotted Trevally known locally as a Omilu Papio. Minimum legal state size is 10in so it was released. It wasn't big enough to pull line from the rod to alert me of the strike, i only surmised i had something small hooked. The Omilu was tired when i brought it in. It took a few seconds for the fish to revive itself after it was released.

You can also use squid "ika" in the same manner. Hope this video has helped those just beginning to discover how addictive fishing is.


----------

